# [solved] Spam send to user+spam@domain

## elmar283

I have a mailserver that I configured with the website: https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Complete_Virtual_Mail_Server

At the Amavis en Clamd instructions: https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Complete_Virtual_Mail_Server/amvisd_spamassassin_clamav I get stuck on the spam configuration.

When I send the test spam mail I get a mail returned stating that elmar+spam(at)elmarotter(dot)eu (@ and . replaced with (at) and (dot) does not exists. That is of course correct. 

But I don't want it to be send to user+spam@domain. Does anyone know where the adding of the +spam at the user is configured?Last edited by elmar283 on Sun May 10, 2015 9:56 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## eccerr0r

For me, sendmail's cf file seems to handle the user+mailbox designations.

Unfortunately finding data about how to write sendmail.cf is a pain.  There must be some language to it but it looks arcane to me...  The stock gentoo sendmail.cf seems to work fine however.

----------

## SwordArMor

In /etc/postfix/main.cf you have

```
# ADDRESS EXTENSIONS (e.g., user+foo)

#

# The recipient_delimiter parameter specifies the separator between

# user names and address extensions (user+foo). See canonical(5),

# local(8), relocated(5) and virtual(5) for the effects this has on

# aliases, canonical, virtual, relocated and .forward file lookups.

# Basically, the software tries user+foo and .forward+foo before

# trying user and .forward.

#

recipient_delimiter = +

```

----------

## elmar283

 *SwordArMor wrote:*   

> In /etc/postfix/main.cf you have
> 
> ```
> # ADDRESS EXTENSIONS (e.g., user+foo)
> 
> ...

 

Thanks, adding 'recipient_delimiter = +' to '/etc/postfix/main.cf' solved it.

----------

